# Freud collet problem.



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Router Forum. About 18 months ago I purchased a Freud 1700 router from Sears in the U.S.A. It came with a 1/4" collet and what I thought was 1/2" collet. On inspection there was only a 1/2" nut, no 1/2" collet inside. I then ate the cost purchased a collet from Freud Canada sooner than send the whole thing back and reorder. I tried to use the 1/2" collet for the first time today and found that I could not tighten the nut enough to stop the bit from slipping in the router. I had to start reefing on the wrench long before the bit became close to tight, even then I could still move the bit with my fingers. Any suggestions ? Oldrusty


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Router Forum. About 18 months ago I purchased a Freud 1700 router from Sears in the U.S.A. It came with a 1/4" collet and what I thought was 1/2" collet. On inspection there was only a 1/2" nut, no 1/2" collet inside. I then ate the cost purchased a collet from Freud Canada sooner than send the whole thing back and reorder. I tried to use the 1/2" collet for the first time today and found that I could not tighten the nut enough to stop the bit from slipping in the router. I had to start reefing on the wrench long before the bit became close to tight, even then I could still move the bit with my fingers. Any suggestions ? Oldrusty


Hi Rusty - Yikes. usually mine are being gripped by the time I get them finger tight. Are you sure that's a 1/2" shank and not a 12mm?


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi John. My first thought was exactly that, as the make of the bit I was using was new to me. I tried a Freud bit bought as a 1/2" shank with the same results. I cleaned all surfaces with solvent, no change. Oldrusty


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*Canada?*

Measure it and make sure you are not dealing in metrics - The best price and service in the US for Freud is AceTools or you just might have a crossthreaded nut (aka politician) - whatever, best of luck to you. - While you figure it out get a small piece of brass shim (very thin) so it just fits the shaft of the bit, make sure the collet is all the way in (nothing underneath) and give it another try.

Regards R. Baker


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

weird indeed. 1" is 25.4 mm, making 1/2" 12.7 mm.

so 12 mm is smaller than 1/2". if it is a 12, i would think it would be too tight, not too loose.

any chance you ended up with a 12 mm bit by mistake? i can see how a 12 mm bit in a 1/2" collet would be loose.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi rusty - this doesn't make much sense, even to me, but here goes. That's a self releasing collet so the collet and nut MUST be snapped together for them to work properly. 
Seems as though that if they weren't snapped together the problem wouldn't be tightening the thing, the problem would be removing the bit as everything would get jammed together down there. Worth a look anyway.
My next suggestion is gonna be a call to Freud.:'(


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys. I did think about the brass shim thing, more to prove a point than to use it. I don't care for the thought of using a jimmied rig at that rpm. The nut is not cross threaded as I examine it I also went back to using a 1/4" collet and nut. I also tried two different makes of bits just to check sizes. The collet was bedded in the nut o.k. John, and I have, sent a note to Freud. Oldrusty


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

oldrusty said:


> Hi guys. I did think about the brass shim thing, more to prove a point than to use it. I don't care for the thought of using a jimmied rig at that rpm. The nut is not cross threaded as I examine it I also went back to using a 1/4" collet and nut. I also tried two different makes of bits just to check sizes. The collet was bedded in the nut o.k. John, and I have, sent a note to Freud. Oldrusty


Hi Rusty - I try to avoid farm engineering that kind of stuff also
Good Luck and keep us posted. I've got two 1700's and a 3000, all with the same collet so I'm watching this with more than a little interest.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi again John. I received a quick reply from Freud Canada in which they state :- as they don't sell this model router here in Canada they can't tell if the nut is compatible with the Canadian made collet they supplied: They are sending me a " Canadian "collet nut hoping it will solve the problem. I can't see the taper inside the shaft being different, in fact I am surprised that the router isn't universal in North America. By the way my model is a FT1702VCEK. I think this just indicates it has two bases. Now I'm a bit worried how the warranty works. Rusty


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

oldrusty said:


> Hi again John. I received a quick reply from Freud Canada in which they state :- as they don't sell this model router here in Canada they can't tell if the nut is compatible with the Canadian made collet they supplied: They are sending me a " Canadian "collet nut hoping it will solve the problem. I can't see the taper inside the shaft being different, in fact I am surprised that the router isn't universal in North America. By the way my model is a FT1702VCEK. I think this just indicates it has two bases. Now I'm a bit worried how the warranty works. Rusty


Hi Rusty, I wouldn't see the Canadian being any different either. I have the VCEK two base kit, the 1700 fixed base only and the 3.5 HP 3000 and all the collets are the same, or, at least interchangeable. :yes4:


----------

